# Recommend Shoujo manga



## smile72 (May 17, 2011)

I read a lot of manga but not Shoujo. I would like to see if I can get into it, i don't mind romance, but not that tragedy crap. I enjoy comedy. I'm open to all recommendations well for at least a chapter.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (May 18, 2011)

Hana Kimi
Fruits Basket
Power!!
DN Angel However, it's currently on it's third haitus right now....
Shinigami Lovers


Of all of these, I totally recommend Hana Kimi


----------



## smile72 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for replying I thought all hope would be lost and I'd have to go from random. Fruits Basket seems the most interesting, I doubt I'll read Shinigami Lover or Power. I'll probably try Hana Kimi also, I'm not sure about D.N.Angel. Thank you for your recommendations.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (May 18, 2011)

Here's a few others:

Full Moon o Sagashite
Hanatsukihime  
Shinshi Doumei †  
Junketsu + Kareshi  

And of course you could just search through: http://www.mangaupdates.com under the genre shoujo  I don't read much shoujo nowadays


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2011)

Well my top 3 are:
Ouran High School Host Club
Fruits Basket
Kare Kano: His and Her Circumstances

I am a guy, but I find them all to be very good manga.  I don't really discriminate when it comes to manga.  Except hentai.  I don't do hentai.


----------



## Cuelhu (May 19, 2011)

Fushigi Yuugi
Magic Knight Rayearth


----------



## smile72 (May 19, 2011)

I want to read Fushigi Yuugi, I've read everything by CLAMP. Ouran High School sounds interesting also.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (May 19, 2011)

if you're gonna read fushigi yugi, dont forget to read the prequel, genbu kaiden, even though it's on haitus.... (i thought genbu kaiden was better)

ouran high!  i knew i forgot something!


----------



## Cyan (May 19, 2011)

My workmate (male) who never read shoujo before quite enjoyed *Nana*, from Ai Yazawa.
Though, the story is unfinished (21 completed volumes), and the author may not write manga anymore due to an illness/accident. she may continue, we really don't have any information from almost 2 years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She made a lot of other shoujou, you may like :
*Kagen no Tsuki* : (or Last Quarter) 3 volumes. Children helping a lone ghost who lost her memory searching her identity.
*Paradise Kiss* : 5 volumes. This manga was pre-published in a fashion magazine instead of a manga magazine. the story cover fashion student's life looking for a model to present their collection.


From *Saki Hiwatari*, I like all her work.
You may be interested in *Please save my earth* (also known as Reincarnation), though there are a lot of volumes (21+1), and a sequel "Embraced by the moonlight: Reincarnation II" (currently 8 volumes).
The story cover people developing ESP (psychic power) allowing them to remember their past lives, when they lived on the moon. The manga (like ALL the manga of that author) is a dual story, showing present day in one chapter, and past days from their previous lives in the next one, etc.
Her manga are alway dual (present/past, real/dream, etc.)


*Chobit*, or *Wish* from *Clamp*.
edit : oh, you certainly already read Chobit if you read everything from Clamp. maybe not Wish, it's a little less known.

*Marmelade boy* from *Wataru Yoshizumi*.

Then, another author I like a lot is *Mitsuru Adachi*. He is writing almost only sport's manga, and mainly baseball one, but can be considered shoujo at some point.
He wrote many side story or oneshot too, like *Slow step* or *short program*, or *Jinbe*.
His particularity is that he is always using the same style/same character design for all his manga. It may be strange but I don't mind that.
he is the author of Touch, H2, Cross Game (you should look this anime if you want to know the author's work and style).
a Manga I liked which is not about baseball is "Niji Iro Tougarashi", it's a comedy based on edo era.


----------



## smile72 (May 20, 2011)

I've already read Wish.


----------

